# 200 acres Monroe County



## HenryHunter

We are looking for 4 members to join our club in Monroe County. 6 members total. Cutover, hardwood bottoms, small powerline, 2 creeks.The property has been managed since 2009. It has been hunted very little the past few years. $600. Please message me if you are interested.


----------



## rpritts

Interested in location and more about club. Call no one.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

Where is this located in Monroe and how many hunters


----------



## HenryHunter

pms sent


----------



## HenryHunter




----------



## HenryHunter

*This clip was taken 3 years ago*


----------



## toyoman

Where in Monroe. Outt is this located?


----------



## HenryHunter

If you are interested in seeing this property, I will be showing it this Sunday. Pm me for time and location to meet.


----------



## HenryHunter

Showing the property this Wednesday. Message me for details if you are interested.


----------



## HenryHunter

Nice 10 with great potential.


----------



## JeffJo1204

Do you still have openings?  If so, please let me know where it is located.  Thanks


----------



## HenryHunter

ttt


----------



## Kochd79

ttt


----------



## HenryHunter

Still need 2 more members for this lease to be full. The property has great potential and has been hunted very little the past few years. There are 5 decent sized foodplot areas on the property.


----------



## HenryHunter

ttt. Still need 1 member.


----------



## rwachtel

Interested. Give me a call at 478 394 5472.  Thanks


----------



## Deerhunter9

How far away is this property from athens?


----------



## HenryHunter

I would estimate about an hour and a half.


----------



## mattech

I live about 6 minutes from this club and it takes me exactly two hours to get to Athens regional medical center.  On a good day I can do it in and an hour and 40-45  minutes.


----------



## HenryHunter

mattech said:


> I live about 6 minutes from this club and it takes me exactly two hours to get to Athens regional medical center.  On a good day I can do it in and an hour and 40-45  minutes.



Listen to what he said. Ive only been to Athens twice before.


----------



## Rockta

*Any slots remaining?*

PM or call if there are. 7068881553


----------



## HenryHunter

We are looking to add a few members for the 2016-2017 season. Dues are not set for the upcoming year but will be less than $600. If you are interested or have any questions just PM me. Thanks!


----------



## HenryHunter

Cheese1976...  I tried to send you a private message, but you have privacy settings which will not all me to respond to you.


----------



## piedmont1971

Did you pick up more property?


----------



## HenryHunter

Same property. One member isn't returning and we are trying to add another member or two to reduce the costs. A lot of work was put into the property this year by the members.


----------



## bbaa131

Where in Monroe Co is the property


----------



## HenryHunter

Off of Highway 83, east side of Forsyth


----------



## Trevor pitts

Hey give me a call would like to see the land Trevor 678.920.4074


----------



## Trevor pitts

Trevor, or do u have a contact number I can reach someone at. Could probably fill both spots


----------



## HenryHunter

One spot has been filled. Still have 1, possibly 2 spots still available. Message me if you have any questions or want to go look at the property


----------



## Rcornell

PM sent


----------



## HenryHunter

Welcome aboard Rcornell! Still have one spot available.


----------



## HenryHunter

One spot still available.


----------



## gizmodawg

Interested. PM sent


----------



## HenryHunter

Full for the 2016/2017 season. Thanks!


----------



## HenryHunter

Just had someone back out so we still have 1 spot left for anyone that may be interested.


----------



## Jewing

*Monroe County Lease*

I'm interested in joining your club if you have any spots available.


----------



## flyhunter

*Is guest allowed?*

Interested.


----------



## HenryHunter

Still have one spot available.


----------



## Deerman0308

If you are still looking for members, myself and a friend are very interested


----------



## HenryHunter

Ttt


----------



## mbs0983

Pm sent


----------



## HenryHunter

Full for the 2016/2017 season


----------



## DeerKiller0916

Any spots left?


----------



## kcm

Do you still have spots available? If so, please call me at 678-815-8387.


----------



## Abagwell87

Any spots left?


----------

